# :)



## Dinosaurgirl (Apr 26, 2011)

Just thought this was funny and everyone on hhc would enjoy


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Mirror, Mirror, on the wall, who's the fairest one of all?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Love it.


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: That double chin gets me EVERY time


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

so cute! <3


----------



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

Love it! Even Hedgehogs want to feel beautiful!


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Cute!!!!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Hahahaha oh man this is awesome! Thanks for posting!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

pearlthehedgie said:


> Mirror, Mirror, on the wall, who's the fairest one of all?


 :lol:


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

HAHAH oh that is funny


----------



## Dinosaurgirl (Apr 26, 2011)

I showed my mom and she asked if it was my Delilah.. haha :lol:


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

Lol that is my new back ground on my work computer!!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

:lol: How cute! Thanks for posting! :mrgreen:


----------



## Dinosaurgirl (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm glad everyone enjoys!  I just stumbled on it on a blogging site


----------

